

Load testing as a service: A Look at Load Impact (Beta) - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/03/20/load-testing-as-a-service-a-look-at-load-impact.aspx

======
ashleyw
I remember LoadImpact being posted a while back as a "review my app"
submission, with a very warm response; I wonder how well the site's doing
financially now...

